# Interveiw for a dispatcher



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm looking for alittle advice from those who are dispatchers. I have an interveiw for a dispatch postion next week and have NO CLUE on what one is like.
I have been to several Oral board for a police officer poistion, but never a dispatcher.
What do they ask?
What do they look for,( Besides good communication skills)?
And is it the same situation , 5 officers trying to get steam to come out of your ears? :roll: 

Any advice would be appreciated,

Thanks 8)


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Some departments will ask if your are good at multi tasking, handle yourself well under pressure. They make ask you what calls are a priority and which ones are not. They mask ask you if you deal well with the public as well. Good luck with your interview.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Mortal Knight, You may be able to get soem more info from diff people if you list the dept you are interviewing with. Such as dept info or maybe how that particular dept sets up there interview. There are people from just about every dept on the site. Good luck in your interview!!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

It's for Pelham NH. When I first started to apply for police department, this was the first department I tested for, back in 2001. I made it as far as the interview, but since it was my first PD interveiw, I bombed! :shock: 
Since then I been on several more PD interveiws. 
Personally I live for stress. My wife says if I don't have it, I tend to look for it :wink: 

I have done some research on the town, i.e. # of calls handle per year, types of calls recieved, name of selectman, and basic layout of the town.

Still, I'm not sure what to expect. AND yes, I know 90% of policing is dealing with the unknown, but if you can get a tactical edge, use it!


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

MK..

Before you go in for your interview, read up on how the department is structured and the demographics of the community. When I was on an interview board for dispatch positions, I was surprised by the amount of leg-work the candidates did prior to the interview, however don't make your 'knowledge' sound too rehearsed. And the other pointer... Be honest. It is amazing how you can read the dishonest person during the interview process.

Good Luck.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Mortal Knight, 
I know who you will be interviewing with. The supervisor up the is the President of the NH Dispatchers Association (I do not know the name of the Association at the top of my head).

I can tell you this. They are looking for people that want to make Public Safety Communictaions their career not a stepping stone. Interviewers are very good at sniffing out the two. Be honest with them and do not be afraid to pause to think of the correct answer to a question. Ask questions if you have them. Most oral boards, Fire, Police Communications ask the same typoe questions so if you have done a police board interview you should be ok.

Also remember the Communications is a totaly different beast from Policing. Do not admit you like for or look for stress, But you are good and handling stressful sistuations. If you have any prior training in Comunications let them know even if it isd on your application and or resume'. If you have any training in and other public safety field let them know it and that you feel it will help you understand what the field units are going through for a particular call. My feeling is a basic understanding of all the public safety fields (ie training in them) makes me a better dispatchers.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

MB, are you sure you can handle the pressure??  

As MCOA said, be honest. In my last dispatch interview, I flat out told the Sergeant that I did not plan on answering phones for the rest of my life, and as soon as a FT PO position opened up somewhere, I would probably be leaving.

You will get variations of the "you pull your mom over and..." type questions. What do you do if an officer calls in a warrant check on your best friend? What if it is your father? What if a warrant hit comes back? What if someone you are close to comes in and discloses confidential information to you regarding a sexual assault, or domestic violence? What if someone calls to report a loud party at your buddy's house, where you planned to head to right after work?

Relax and you will be fine. Do not ask when you can mount strobes in your truck, what color the police ID's are, or if you are allowed to carry on the desk. They frown upon that stuff! 8) 

-Mike


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> MB, are you sure you can handle the pressure??
> Do not ask when you can mount strobes in your truck, what color the police ID's are, or if you are allowed to carry on the desk. They frown upon that stuff! 8)
> 
> -Mike


First, if and when I get postion, you gotta come up with a new nick name for me.

Second, never mind the strobes, ID, and carrying. I just want to know what I need to pack in my black bag? Beer, cookies, etc.

Seriuosly, thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

MB,

Are you an Aux. with Haverhill PD? If so talk to John 3rd shift po that works Dispatch. He and I just attended a Dispatch instructor course. Maybe he will let you sit with him for a busy shift and FD is right behind the PD Dispatch. That way you could see what it is like and then you can say in the interview that you have done some sit alongs.


----------

